# RHerrell's tool rest



## edstreet (Feb 22, 2014)

So I contacted rherrell  and bought me a spifty high speed low drag tool rest and it came in this week 
























We went with a 3 1/4" wide bar with a stop collar.  The rings are in 1/2" increments and the 2 ends being 3/8". Grooves are shallow and will not affect chisel use.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 22, 2014)

Looking sharp there Ed.
I am placing an order next week and I hope mine looks as nice as yours.

20% is something every member should be thankfull for.  Most of all during this 10th year Bash.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 22, 2014)

You can't feel the tool hit the grooves as you slide across it?


----------



## edstreet (Feb 22, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> You can't feel the tool hit the grooves as you slide across it?



The current tool rest I use is pitted quite bad because it has a sharp lip.  The grooves on this is not that deep and you can feel them but there is no tool drag.


----------



## LeeR (Feb 22, 2014)

I just ordered a sanding mill and pin chuck from Rick.  I have two posts and four rests from him.  Two short ones for pens, and two long ones for peppermills.  The later use a heavier thread on the post to support the larger diameter longer rests. And I added one of his stop collars.

Rick's products are first rate.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 22, 2014)

I have one of his tool rests also and it is just great. I have several of his tools and they are all top notch..


----------



## Old Codger (Feb 22, 2014)

Hmmm... I'm with Dan, I think I'd feel the cut divisions on the tool rest...  I feel the loose shavings so why not the cut divisions?  Otherwise, looks like a very nice tool rest but I prefer the thin harden steel tool rest edge rather than a rounded tool rest like this for most of my turnings...


----------



## plano_harry (Feb 22, 2014)

I like my smooth one and use my marking crayon if I need a reference.  Good call on the stop collar.

Harry


----------



## kingkeyman (Feb 22, 2014)

I highly recommend his offset sanding jig. The best barrel trimmer you could imagine.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 22, 2014)

Our turning club has a number of happy campers now! We just had a tool rest group buy from Rick!


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Feb 22, 2014)

I had a "self group buy"...I bought a large group of tools for myself! I am so excited, and cannot wait for their arrival. Trying to TBC with the "small" factory rest is next to impossible.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 22, 2014)

Cmiles1985 said:


> I had a "self group buy"...I bought a large group of tools for myself! I am so excited, and cannot wait for their arrival. Trying to TBC with the "small" factory rest is next to impossible.



You are going to enjoy these from Rick!


----------



## buttonsHT (Feb 23, 2014)

Placed an order earlier today for a couple tool rests. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## philipff (Feb 23, 2014)

You mean all this time that I spend smoothing out any and all imperfections in my tool rests so they do not "catch" my gouges is now a waste of time?  Hardly seems logical. P.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Feb 23, 2014)

My tool rest is also smooth like Harry's. 

I can't brag enough about the offset sanding jig. I asked Rick for this jig and he designed it and made it very quickly. It works really well and has cut my time squaring by a lot. It is the best way I have found so far to square a blank.


----------



## raar25 (Feb 24, 2014)

The rest looks beautiful however the corner of my skew will catch a nick .005 deep so I dont see how it would glide over these grooves if you are riding on the edge of the tool square.  But the craftsmanship looks very nice.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 3, 2014)

Took these tonight.  Give you some clue as to why the marks.  As for catching, never once was there a catch.


Guess where the first cut is going to be at.


----------



## raar25 (Mar 4, 2014)

Ok I give up, I still dont see the benefit of the grooves.  I am sure there is a reason but my brain is just not locking in on it.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 4, 2014)

raar25 said:


> Ok I give up, I still dont see the benefit of the grooves.  I am sure there is a reason but my brain is just not locking in on it.



Perhaps these will clear things right up.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 4, 2014)

Interesting idea. I can actually see where this would be a benefit and I don't see a problem with the grooves unless you are using a skew.  For gouges and round or square carbide tools I imagine it would just float over them.

I could also see a version of this with laser cut markings to do a similar task.  Might have to think on that one a bit.


----------



## raar25 (Mar 4, 2014)

You know, I thought that was it, but it seemed to simple and obvious so I assumed there was more to it.  However that gives me an idea of what to do with some self stick measureing tape.


----------

